# What sounds like B&W 804 Matrix, but cheaper?



## pufftissue

Hi guys,

 The best I have heard, ever, is a Denon AVR-2500 powering B&W 804 Matrix floorstanding speakers. I think the CD player was your run of the mill panasonic dvd player of yesteryear.

 This setup was something like $2500 or so.

 What set of bookshelf speakers and amps can I get to best achieve this sound, but as cheap as possible? I'll only be using these in a bedroom 12 x 12 feet.

 Whatever the B&W 804 Matrix sound is, that's what I want. It seems very forward, super clear, and the vocals seem like the singer is just right there. Seems like everything really "cuts through" clearly, even at low volumes.

 I have been disappointed at every attempt I have made to achieve anything remotely approximating this sound.

 I got paradigm atoms mated to the sonic impact t amp and am woefully disappointed. In the store, the atoms sounded pretty darn good for $200, so I am wondering if the sonic impact t amp is the "problem" here. Voices sounded muffled and not "cutting through" cleanly. Sounded kinda darker sounding as well. Klipsch 2.1 computer speakers are actually better sounding to me than the atoms. I also like Grado headphones a lot. I was able to hear the B&W 600 s3's powered by a new Harman Kardon receiver, but it was not nearly as nice sounding as the 804 Matrix--not quite as clear and forward sounding. 

 Could someone recommend me the right bookshelf speakers and the right receiver/amp to get it right this time?

 I am aiming for best bang for the buck, roughly around $500 for the pair of bookshelves, and around $300 for the receiver/amp. I can go up a little more if that means I will hit the sweetspot for the price/performance ratio. 

 Thank you very much.


----------



## aerius

I heard the latest version of the B&W 802 & 804 earlier this week, and to be honest, I very much doubt you'll find anything nearly as good as the 804 for under $2000. At under $1000, you might be able to find something that roughly approximates one aspect of the 804, but at the expense of glaring deficiencies in many other areas. There's just too many trade-offs at that price point IMO.


----------



## Hirsch

I got a used pair of Matrix 804's a while back for about $1000. That seems to be what they're going for, more or less, when they appear. As far as value for the dollar, I'm still happy with mine.


----------



## Alu

500$ for speakers that should sound like 804ers will really be a tough task. Like the previous posts already were mentioning, it will be nearly, if not completely, impossible to get similar decent speakers (except for an audiogon jackpot).

 However you might want to look at headphones? I mean you wouldn't even need to spend 500$ to get decent sounding cans, in fact, you can get cans for 300$ (sennies hd650) that sound better than ~1500$ or more speakers.

 Using the same source of course, and having more or less decent amps.







 might be your answer.


----------



## The_Mac

If you've got the skills to pay the bills, maybe DIY yourself some speakers? I know that some decent DIY designs will sound as good as commercial product that would cost much more. It's a matter of can you do it, and what design to use.


----------



## pufftissue

What about the B&W 602S3?
 These are allegedly $600 retail, and they are one of the most popular items on audioreview.com

 And since they are B&W, the sound I should like, but how close are they to an 804 matrix series?


----------



## 3DCadman

I've owned the Matrix 804, and now the Nautilus 804 (sadly, not the new "Diamond" tweeter version).

 The Nautilus was a stunning, major upgrade to the matrix, by the way.

 Anyway, if you like the B&W "house" sound, then I can't think of anything other than a baby B&W in your price range to get what you want. 

 B&W pretty much trickles down as much as they can their breakthroughs they produce in the 800 line, albiet at a lower price point.

 You may want to couple the baby B&W's with a matching B&W subwoofer too to round out the bottom and make it more "Matrix" like.

 You may also look for a used Matrix 805 stand mounter. Very similar in sound to the 804, but with less bass. Imaging is said to be maybe better due to less cabinet in the way.

 Also, as far as an amp, look at a Rotel receiver. Rotel & B&W are said to use each other's equipment to voice the sound and play very well together.


----------

